# FMA in the Great Lakes area???



## David43515 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi guys,

My visa will be running out and I`ll be heading back to the USA next spring. I`ll be in NW Ohio near the Toledo area, and occationally down to visit family in Columbus. Does anyone know any FMA practicioners in Ohio or Michigan? Even if it`s not an actual school or club, just some guys who get out their sticks or knives and train once in a while, I`d love to meet them. Doing empty hand MA in Japan is tough enough to find people to train with when you live in a rural area.Finding anyone willing to train a weapon based system is all but impossible. I miss working out and I can`t wait for the chance to train on a regular basis. It`s one of the best things about going back home.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 7, 2011)

I am in Grand Blanc Michigan. When you get back contact me.


----------



## medic (Jul 12, 2011)

Had the pleasure of being at a seminar in MI that Rich was one of the instructors. He is a great teacher, you won't be disappointed.

Shaun


----------



## Tswolfman (Jul 18, 2011)

Rich is definitly worth the time to visit. although I run a school about an hour north of columbus if your down my way.


----------



## David43515 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, I`m looking forward to getting back. I`ve got rust on my rust here.


----------

